# PC-Neustarts [Netzteil ausgeschlossen]



## eSpox (23. November 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

-Mein Pc hängt sich immer ohne Grund auf(friert ein)

-Neu aufsetzen des Windows hat nix gebracht

-Mainboard wurde schon mal getauscht , Ram auch

-Ram nicht kaputt(Memtest)

-Alle Temps okay nur: GPU(Grafikartenprozessor) ist im Idle 50°C und nach 10 Minuten unter Test auf 70°C


-Genauer Vorgang:

1.) Ganz normales arbeiten dann auf ein mal...:

2.) Eingefrorenes Bild(Wenn Musik an war, bleibt sie zunächst an,läuft weiter)

3.) Auch Musik hört auf oder aus der Musik wird ein Drr(lang anhaltend)

4.)Während des frezzen(eingefrorener Zustand) laufen alle Lüfter,Vorne am Pc ist nur die Energy-leuchte an, die Leuchte die zeigt das er arbeitet permanent aus. Netzwerkarte rechnet noch.(Wie ein toter Pc + drehende Lüfter)

5.) Mir bleibt nur der Reset Knopf. Nach drücken des Reset's gucke ich im Bios: CPU udn System Temp sehr gut. Ist Wirklich nur die GPU die heiß ist.

*Da ich jeder Zeit checken möchte(z.B Nach Hardware Änderung) ob das Problem noch da ist, und es unregelmäßig erscheint mache ich Prime(small FFT's) Und 3DMark06 gleichzeitg an dann stürtzt er immer ab.

*Besondere Ereignisse:

Lüftertausch von 3Pin(geliefert vom Hersteller) zu-> Artic Freezer 64 Pro 4Pin. Mainboard ist mit 4Pin doch mitgelieferter Lüfter nur 3 Pin.
Mainboardtausch wegen Defekt.






System:

Amd Athlon 64 X2 3800+
1024 DDR2 Ram
Artic Freezer 64 Pro
NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS  (256 MB)


----------



## jetztaber (23. November 2007)

*AW: Pc Neustarts [Netzteil Ausgeschlossen]*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Screen:
> 
> 3Dmark06: So sieht es aus wenn der Pc in einem Spiel oder sonst wo einfriert. Danach wie oben gesagt kommt ein Neustart. Im Hintergrund läuft Prime wie oben beschrieben(bzw. lief wenn er abstürtzt ja nicht mehr):
> http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1255/3a3wa6zn_jpg.htm



Das Bild ist der Klassiker bei zu hoch getakteten Grafikkarten. Genau die Stelle habe ich auch, wenn meine 8800 GTX knapp zu hoch läuft und einfriert. Ich kann leider Deinem Text nicht entnehmen, mit welchen Taktraten Du Deine Graka betreibst und womit Du deren Temperaturen ausliest.

*edit* Schnapp Dir mal die Graka von Deinem Freund ...


----------



## eSpox (23. November 2007)

*AW: Pc Neustarts [Netzteil Ausgeschlossen]*

Okay, das Problem hat sich ein bisschen geändert.

Jetzt friert er "nur noch" ein. kein Neustart mehr.
Was hat das zu bedeuten? Kannn es sein das sich das Bild in die Graka einbrennt oder so?

Ist ja wenigstens schon etwas das er nicht mehr neu startet. Jetzt friert er nur noch ein und bleibt so. egal was ich drücke(Windowstaste usw.) das Bild bleibt so. Alle Kühler drehen sich weiter aber er arbeitet nicht mehr sprich: vorne am pc leuchtet nur die Lampe die anzeigt das er an ist und Strom hat. Die Lampe die sonst im normalen Betrieb immer kurz aufblitzt ist beim Freez(eingefrohender Zustand) immer aus.: er arbeitet nicht mehr.


----------



## eSpox (25. November 2007)

*AW: Pc Neustarts [Netzteil Ausgeschlossen]*

Okay, das Problem hat sich ein bisschen geändert.

Jetzt friert er "nur noch" ein. kein Neustart mehr.
Was hat das zu bedeuten? Kannn es sein das sich das Bild in die Graka einbrennt oder so?

Ist ja wenigstens schon etwas das er nicht mehr neu startet. Jetzt friert er nur noch ein und bleibt so. egal was ich drücke(Windowstaste usw.) das Bild bleibt so. Alle Kühler drehen sich weiter aber er arbeitet nicht mehr sprich: vorne am pc leuchtet nur die Lampe die anzeigt das er an ist und Strom hat. Die Lampe die sonst im normalen Betrieb immer kurz aufblitzt ist beim Freez(eingefrohender Zustand) immer aus.: er arbeitet nicht mehr.

Fan Speed liest die Temps faltsch aus. Da wird Graka als Core angezeigt und ist immer von allen Werten am höchsten. Dazu sind im Program(Fan Speed) 2 Core Werte vorhanden. 1 Mal den richtigen und die Graka die als COre Wert angezeigt wird. Grak is immer überall am heißesten.

Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. November 2007)

Also ich werde mich Morgen nochmal mit dem Problem auseinander setzen. Ich gehe Jetz erstemal ins Bett und gucke Drawn Together an. Probier mal bitte obs mit geöffneten Gehäuse nicht einfriert bzw. obs länger dauert bis er einfriert. Schreib bitte ob sich was ändert oder nicht. Mehr fällt mir für heute nimmer ein. Morgen mal sehen ob mir ne Erleuchtung kommt. 
Nadann bis Morgen


----------



## eSpox (27. November 2007)

Das Problem ist das der Pc auch bei Sachen abstürtzt die keine Gute Grafik brauchen. VOrhin ist er abgstürtzt als ich nur bei MSN war und jetzt gard habe ich einen neuen Rekord. er ist bei N64 Simulator bei Mario Kart abgestürtzt. Wer mir sagtd as das Spiel Grafik fordernd ist den lach ich hier officel aus^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

hast du es mal mit geöffneten Gehäuse probiert? 
Und noch ne Frage lief der PC schonmal Fehlerfrei?


----------



## danone (28. November 2007)

aus Spaß mal:

- alle Kühler demontiert+neueWärmeleitpaste
- die Lüfterdrehzahlen unter Last manual kontrollieren wenn mglich
- nur notwendigen Hardwarekomponenten drin lassen um fehlerquellen aus zu schließen?
- Bios Update?
----
ich habe ab und an auch solche Phänomene: immer wenn ich etwas in den Front-USB Port stecke gibt es freezer und hänger.....


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

Eiso das einfach mal aus Spaß mache ich das bestimmt nicht. So weit ich weiß war das Problem schon immer da.
Ich nehme das Problem schon sehr sehr ernst. Und seit ich das NT getuscht hab startet er auch nicht mehr neu. Jetzt bleibt er nur noch hängen. Mit meinem alten NT hat er nach dem einfrieren wieder neu gestartet. Eiso ich hätte jetzt gerne was was ich machen kann und nicht einfach mal aus Spaß was machen.

PS: Graka is direkt nach dem hoch fahren 50°C heiß und dann bei Spielen z.b nach 5 Minuten sofort auf 70°C. Ab 70°C dauert länger bis sie wärmer wird.
Graka wird bei Fanspeed als 2ter Core Temp angezeigt. Keine Ahnung warum.
Mein Gehäuselüfter ist direkt mit dem NT verbunden und mein CPU Fan mit Mainboard. Bitte um Hilfe.

http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1260/ujiw3n8f_jpg.htm




http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1260/9zrcpibq_jpg.htm




http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1260/kg5mjl59_jpg.htm


Gehäuselüfter über ein FAN STecker vom Nt zum NT verbunden.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

So hier wie versprochen. Ich hab die Bereiche die ich meinte gelb eingekreist. Da könnte es zu Problemen kommen. Ich hoffe du kannst es erkennen. Ich hab z.Zt nur Paint drauf und das wird sich bis ich Vista habe nicht ändern. 
Es war bei auch egal wie stark ich meinen PC belastete, nach ner Zeit, war er weg. Und das selbst bei CS 1.6, nach ca 10-15 Minuten, was wirklich alles andere als Anspruchsvoll ist.


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

Okay, wie kann ich das änder bzw. verbessern?

Mein CPu kühler nimmt von rechts Luft und pustet sie hinten wieder aus...:

G   <------        CPU FAN         <-------


G= Gehäuselüfter

CPU Fan= Cpu Kühler

<--- = Luft(strom)


ODER WAS DENKEN DIE ANDEREN WAS ES IST?


----------



## danone (28. November 2007)

ick will ja nicht hier rum spamen aber ein PC der im "standardt-modus" mit "korrektverbauten/montieren Komponenten" aufgebaut ist, friert nicht ein oder stürzt einfach ab weil er kurz mal Hitzewallungen hat ab!

Temperaturen können sich binnen 1-2 Sekunden stark unter last verändern... Bei meinem Notebook hatte sich der CPU Kühler irgendwie etwas gelöst und die CPU(T7200) erreichte Temp. von 105°C und schaltete sich dann sehr sporadisch ab.... 
wie überwachst du die Temps??? ich nutze everest welches alle wichtigen Daten(Temp,VCore,FSB,...)  in sekunden abständen aufzeichnen kann...

kennst du das Progi *BurnIN* ? das testet auch alle Komponeten einzeln und gibt auskunft über Fehlerquellen....


ok
gruß


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

1.) Mit den Temps gebe ich dir recht doch irgentwie auch nciht da das schon sehr auffälig mit der Graka ist. Es kann natürlich auch sein das mein altes NT den Wert nicht richtig angezeigt hat. Da erst nach dem Tausch zum neuen Be-Quit(vorher Xilence) Die Graka so heiß angezeigt wird.

2.) Everest ,ATi-Graka tool , Fanspeed...zeigen alle das gleiche an.


3.) Standard Edition(nur die geht noch bei mir) zeigt keien errors nach 15 Minuten.

4.) BItte helft mir Grad ist der Pc wieder abgestürtzt/hängen geblieben im normalen Gebrauch(keine SPiele nur MSN und im Hintergrund Prime laufend)
     Da er ja nicht mehr neu startet hatte ich Zeit mal eine Aufnahme(Ton) zu machen was passiert wenn ich grad Musik anhattte...:Ton Aufnahme


----------



## danone (28. November 2007)

ich glaube nicht das es die Graka ist. mein 7600go wird auch so heiß und noch wärmer...

wenn du sagst die Freezer kamen erst nach dem neuen kühler einbau dann nimm doch den alten und teste dann nochmal.... wenn da allet 100%ig ok ist dann weißte worans gelegen hat?
hab sonst auch kein plan mehr


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

hab den alten noch hier aber der ist ncicht mehr ganz so gut ich meien: unten schon bisschen verkratzt udn haba uch keine wärmepaste mehr =(


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

Du hast sicherlich alles in den Standartspezifikationen laufen oder? also nicht übetaktet. Dann ist der PC vorhin bei geöffneten Gehäuse abgeschmiert bzw hast du es schon mit geöffneten Gehäuse probiert. Wenn ja besser?, schlechter? oder gleiches Verhalten?
Wenn es denn wirklich die Temperaturen sind bietet sich z.B. ein Lüfter an, der auf die überhitzte Stelle pustet.
Die 70° der Graka sind nicht schlimm und mehr als 90° machen die GF auch locker mit ohne sich herunter zu takten.


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

Ja. Er stürtzt noch ab mit offenen Gehäuse aber mir kommt es vor als würde er weniger abstürtzen.

Ich verstehe auch nciht warum der Hersteller einen CPU Kühler mit 3 PIn bei einem 4 PIn Board mit liefert. der stamndart mäsige kühler sitzt gerade auf dem CPU eiso hier ist mein alter:

http://3m-hardwareworld.de/pics/410278_kl.jpg


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

Hast du einen Kühlen Raum bei dir zu Hause? Keller ,Dachboden oder so was in der Art und am besten noch nen Ventilator den du dann neben das offene Gehäuse legen kannst. So dass er Luft  von der Seite ins Gehäuse pusten kann.


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

das hier ist mein alter:  

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&tbcate=386&id=674

Schlecht oder???? Bei mir lief der immer nur mit 800 RPM deswegen hab ich ihn ausgetauscht gegen Artic Freezer 64 Pro. Da steht(siehe link) regelbar mit thermestator oder so wie und wo mache ich das das der sich schneller dreht?



EDIT: hab alten jetzt wieder drin. Da steht auf der Website das der per Therm. steuerbar ist. Imoment dreht der bei mir nur bis 800 RPM. wie kann ich das steuern???


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. November 2007)

ich kann den Link nicht öffnen

Die 4-Pin Stecker sind für die PWM-Steuerung glaube ich. Also das sich der Lüfter selber regelt kann anhand des irgendwo im Kühlkörpereingelassenen Thermoelementes.


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

und wie bekomm ich den schneller? der dreht nur mit 700 und geht bis 2800 steht auf der Website. Auf der Website steht per Therm. regelbar eiso wo regel ich das?

COre jetzts chon im gegensatz zum Freezer sehr sehr heiß. Jetzt schon 60°C der Core eiso CPU und der Kühler dreht mit 900-.- statt 2800 die er kann.

Alles brennt bei Fanspeed mit dem Ding. und er erst bei leppischen 900 jetzt. wirklich alles über 60°C jetzt. was für ne kacke. AUßerdem erwärmt sich die Graka jetzt genau so schnell vorhher. Der kühler is einfach kacke weil er zu Spät erst richtig gas gibt.


GRAKA IST MIT DEM COOLERMASTER(MEINEN ALTEN CPU FAN) JETZT SCHON BEI 80°C ICH RÜSTE UM CIAO


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> und wie bekomm ich den schneller? der dreht nur mit 700 und geht bis 2800 steht auf der Website. Auf der Website steht per Therm. regelbar eiso wo regel ich das?
> 
> COre jetzts chon im gegensatz zum Freezer sehr sehr heiß. Jetzt schon 60°C der Core eiso CPU und der Kühler dreht mit 900-.- statt 2800 die er kann.
> 
> ...




den brauchst du nicht regeln. der regelt sich von alleine (da ist ein Thermowiderstand drin, wenn es warm wird sinkt der Widerstand und der Lüfter dreht hoch.)

Und 70°C sind fürne GPU nicht viel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.) Mit den Temps gebe ich dir recht doch irgentwie auch nciht da das schon sehr auffälig mit der Graka ist. Es kann natürlich auch sein das mein altes NT den Wert nicht richtig angezeigt hat. Da erst nach dem Tausch zum neuen Be-Quit(vorher Xilence) Die Graka so heiß angezeigt wird.
> 
> 2.) Everest ,ATi-Graka tool , Fanspeed...zeigen alle das gleiche an.
> 
> ...




was soll eigentlich "Prime im Hintergrund laufen" heißen?

Prime ist dazu da den Rechner zu stressen, also ist kein "normaler Gebrauch"

Und was hast du für ein Mainboard?


----------



## eSpox (28. November 2007)

Um zu testen ob das das problem noch vorhanden ist gehe ich folgend vor:

1.) Prime an(Small FFT'S) warten bis zum 3ten test(3ten Test vom 1ten durchlauf eiso mit 8K)

2.) Dann 3Dmark06(3 repeats pro test)an

3.)warten...

4.) Absturz, Definition: auf ein mal eingeforenes BIld

5.) Wenn ich nur eins von beiden sprich nur Prime oder nur 3DMark laufen lasse passiert nichts. Nur wenn ich ein zusammen SPiel zwischen CPU von Graka(Prime und 3DMark06) mache stürtzt er immer ab.

6.) Doch im normal Verbrauch sprich nur Msn oder nur im I-Net surfen stürtzt der Pc auch ab8abstürtzen= auf ein mal eingefrorenes Bild)


EDIT: Gestern ist er bei Mario Kart und bei MSN abgestürtzt(natürlich ohne prime oder so im Hintergrund). Auch beim 2D Spiel tibia stürtzt er mal ab ich weiß nicht mehr weiter=( Ich Bin AM Ende


EDIT,2: mit Alten CPU Kühler Geht Die Graka Locker Bis 80°C Hoch Mit Dem Freezer Nur 70°C und dann langsammer(fast nicht mehr steigend),aber beim alten(coolermaster X-Dream k640) geht die Graka immer höher als hätte sie keine Grenze(Der Coolermaster war im Komplettsystem aber drin). Dazu muss ich noch sagen das wenn ich denn Coolermaster einbaue gehen nicht nur wie oben beschrieben Graka hoch dann geht alles sehr schnell hoch(bei FanSpeed brennt dann alles)


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2008)

Bau mal eine Erweiterungskarte aus dem untersten Slot aus und probiere mal ob er dann stabil läuft. Besonders MSI ist mit dem untersten Slot sehr speziel, da diese anders angebunden (für Hersteller-eigene Erweiterungskarten) sind. Sonst: RAM in andere Steckplätze stecken, andere Grafikkarte ausprobiren (evtl. von Freund) oder SATA Stecker umstecken (Von Controler zu Chipsatz oder andersherum


----------



## STSLeon (12. Januar 2008)

Cool dagegen ist meine Verkabelung sogar ordentlich 

Hast du eigentlich schon mal an ein Softwareproblem gedacht? Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass die NV-Firewall die ich hatte meinen Rechner eingefroren hat, sobald ich auf web.de ging. Dann kam manchmal ein Neustart und manchmal keiner. Mal kam ein Bluescreen und mal nichts


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2008)

Kann auch der CPU sein.


----------

